# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Boğa kültü

## anau

*BOĞA KÜLTÜ*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Türkçe çok zengin bir dildir!
Samoiloviçin yaptığı tasnife göre 2 Ana Dal, 8 Grup ve 41 Lehçeden oluşur. Kvergie, meşhur Güneş-Dil teorisi ile Türkçenin dünyanın en eski dilidir, demiştir. Proto-Türkçenin 15.000 yıl öncesinden gelen özelliklerini Göktürk Alfabesinde ve bugünkü dilimizde dahi görmek mümkündür.
Sibirya etnolojisini inceleyen bir heyet, bölgede duydukları Boğa kelimesini,Ğ harfi ve sesi Batı dillerinde olmadığı için affedilmez bir hata yapmışlar, boynuzlu Boa ( çok büyük tropikal yılan) sanmışlardır!. Sonra da Sibiryada böyle tropikal bir canlının olması mümkün olmadığına göre, bölgenin Boa yılanının yaşadığı Hint Kültürünün etkisinde kaldığı sonucuna varmışlardır. Böylece Dünya Medeniyetinde çok önemli bir yeri olan Boğa Kültünü tam kavrayamamışlar, hatta yok saymışlar, hem de Proto-Türk Kültürünü devre dışı bırakmışlardır. (Le Chamanisme, M. Ellade, Payot, Paris, 1951)
Takdis Merasimi
Gökten yere inmiş olan Kün ve eşi Ay, Boğu Yılan ile takdis ederler. Çünkü Yılan, Bu-Oğ-a ( Boğa ) sıfatını taşımaktadır. Bu Oğ A tamlaması; Buğ beylik yetkisi, Oğ kutsal, şeref, güneş, A artikel kelimelerinden oluşur, sıkışarak Boğa haline gelmiştir. Yüce Güneş olur ki, Yüce Tanrı anlamına gelir. Tanrının kudreti Gökten Yere döne döne iner, bu da kıvrılan yılan kavramı ile verilmiştir. Tanrı tarafından verilen kutsal beylik yetkisidir bu!. O resimdeki halay çeker gibi el ele tutuşmuş yedi kişi hareketleri ile yılanı sembolize ederler.
Yani işin içinde bir yılan vardır ama bu Hint kültüründen gelen Boa yılanı değildir!
Yüce Tanrı nimetini, rahmetini yeryüzüne tıpkı Güneşin ışınları (Yalkın) olarak gönderir. Tanrının bu yücelik ve bahşedici sıfatı Boğa sembolü ile nimetin yeryüzüne ulaşması da yılan sembolü ile karşımıza çıkar. Yeryüzünde yapılan iyilikte bir şükran ifadesi olarak Boğanın boynuzları ile gene Tanrıya döner.
Boğanın Proto-Türk kültürüne kutsal olmasının sebebi budur. Bu inanç Hindistana ineklerin kutsallığı şeklinde, Mısıra Apis Öküzünün Kutsallığı olarak yansımıştır. Vikinglerin, Kızılderililerin boynuzlu başlıklar giymesi de bu yüzdendir. O başlığı takan kudretini Tanrıdan aldığına, cezalandırma, bağışlama, iyilik yapma gücüne sahip olduğuna inanır, bunu göstermek ister.

----------

